# Wipers Wont Turn Off



## deanna_nass (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi. My wipers on my 1994 Nissan Altima were working fine until last week, when I lost the OFF option to my wipers. Now instead of the control switch clicking into 4 positions it only clicks into 3, with none of them being OFF. Groan. I opened up the steering case and it seems like the plastic casing that the wiper control arm/switch feeds into is slightly cracked. Could this still be an electrical issue, or likely a mechanical thing if there are now only 3 positions that the switch can rest in? Any ideas? I haven't tried fuses but figured I will have to order a part to fix this. Anyone out there know what part this would be, and whether this fix is something a relative amature (mechanically inclined) could venture?
Thanks so much!


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

I would reccomend replacing the combination switch(wiper switch). You possibly could take it apart and repair it but there are a lot of very small internal parts. Many of the internal parts are plastic and likely something is broken. Thats just one of the problems of plastic, it gets brittle with age. Not a difficult task to replace the switch though.


----------



## deanna_nass (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I will definately replace the whole part rather than open it up as I already see the cracked plastic bit.


----------

